# 1/14 Scale Remote Control 2005 Pontiac Gto



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

:seeya: 
Hey guys and gals,
I got some Great R/C Goats for sale.

If you want one please post the item number of the car you want and you e-mail. Then I will send you a bill from paypal I will take all paypal payments

The pics will be in order with the item #

Sorry about this!!!! sales tax of 8.25% will be charged to deliveries made in the state of California




Item #: DSCF0273 The black Goat

Item #: DSCF0294 The orange Goat

Item #: DSCF027202730294 The red goat 

Price: 35.00

Weight: 15 

Handling : $0.00 
Shipping : $12.99 

shipping provided by FedEX 

Rubber wheels
Custom rims
Glossy exterior paint
Very light body
Scale: 1:14


I have may other cars ask me what you looking for and I will see If I can Find It.!!!!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

u got silver


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope 

-SORRY


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

thats cool thank any way :cheers


----------



## Samples08 (Aug 11, 2017)

Very old Post just wondering if anyone still has one laying around? Would love a black one


----------



## Mr Jonathan (Sep 26, 2020)

MJGTOWISH said:


> :seeya:
> Hey guys and gals,
> I got some Great R/C Goats for sale.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the Pontiac gto item# DSCF0273. Is it fast and can it be modified to go faster. Email: [email protected]


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

14 YEAR OLD THREAD.........


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

My 14 year old wants one.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good answer! Sounds like someone who is just trolling trough and likely won't be back.


----------

